# How shit does "Zombies Run!" sound?



## editor (Jun 16, 2012)

It's suposed to be a "running adventure". It sounds shite to me. 
http://www.zombiesrungame.com/


----------



## elbows (Jun 16, 2012)

People can and should try developing apps that combine with moving about in the real world & mobile devices in some way. Someone will stumble on something that doesn't suck eventually, and if not then at least we know its a dead end.

This particular example sounds a bit shitty to me because the game at that stage of development looks rather dull, and also because if you are going to try to cash in on zombie popularity, you need to embrace a certain aesthetic and sense of fun and over the top wackiness, and these people don't seem like the best candidates for achieving that, too middle-of-the-road.

But hey, they raised $76,626 on kick-starter so what do I know. Maybe there are a load of runners out there who are pretty boring and have low standards for what passes as interesting.


----------



## elbows (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh god I had a look at the company blog to test my theory about their sense of 'fun'.

This is what passes for entertainment in their world. I think I want to shoot myself.

http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2012/mighty-fine-friday-afternoon-bbc-fun/


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2012)

Grrr, found another reason to bitch about these people. I was looking into crowdfunding and found a Guardian article about Kickstarter. Not only does she use the article to plug her game, but she totally fails to mention that you need a US bank account to use kick-starter. Waste of time. Mind you some of the comments are funny as business types rant and rave about not getting a return on investment 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/may/09/crowdfunding-pebble-watch-kickstarter


----------



## kittyP (Jul 1, 2012)

I think the idea sounds like really good fun. 
I do think that the end result will be disappointing though


----------

